

Problems the 'community' has with putting Flash on iPhone - marsofearth

What are the technical hurdles that have blocked "hackers" from installing Flash on the iPhone?  It appears from the outside almost anything else is hackable on the iPhone.<p>Thank you,<p>mars
======
pedalpete
I believe that flash has been hacked on the iphone, but it is non-jailbroken
phones which the majority of the discussion surrounds (jailbroken iPhones
aren't the norm).

Google has lots of listings for iphone/flash hacks
[http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&...](http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=hack+flash+iphone)

~~~
marsofearth
My question is specifically for the jailbroken phones, as hacking of the
iPhone begins there.

I have seen nothing besides the odd gnash flash hack on youtube that has flash
running within the browser on the iPhone. Most "Hacks" are Site/Server hacks
where the site you are browsing to adds Javascript code to auto run flash
content for the iPhone.

Question still stands, what are the big hurdles blocking hackers from
installing a flash plugin on the iPhone either on safari or other browser?

